# Pikachu



## Newmonium (Nov 17, 2021)

We got our beautiful baby at 9 weeks fully weaned and handfed (incredibly sweet bird). It was bird early July. The breeder thought for sure it was a female.
Yesterday, it whistled the "cat call" whistle and said "pretty bird". Today it whistled/squawked "if you're happy and you know it".

The breeder immediately said "it's a boy!"
Two questions.
1. Does this mean it's a male for sure
2. What mutation and if a male, what will it look like as an adult.

To be clear, I'm simply curious as to what to expect! Thanks in advance!


----------



## noobsnoot.id (Nov 17, 2021)

wow... how do you teach him to talk so fast? I'd love to know as well


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Females can talk although it is very rare so I'm guessing you have a male there. The mutation looks like a cinnamon pearl pied. If it is pied, it could look the same as an adult but with maybe less pearls. All male pearls lose their pearly mutation after their first molt but when pied is mixed in, the pearly mutation usually stays.


----------



## Ttbug99 (Nov 11, 2021)

Newmonium said:


> We got our beautiful baby at 9 weeks fully weaned and handfed (incredibly sweet bird). It was bird early July. The breeder thought for sure it was a female.
> Yesterday, it whistled the "cat call" whistle and said "pretty bird". Today it whistled/squawked "if you're happy and you know it".
> 
> The breeder immediately said "it's a boy!"
> ...





Newmonium said:


> We got our beautiful baby at 9 weeks fully weaned and handfed (incredibly sweet bird). It was bird early July. The breeder thought for sure it was a female.
> Yesterday, it whistled the "cat call" whistle and said "pretty bird". Today it whistled/squawked "if you're happy and you know it".
> 
> The breeder immediately said "it's a boy!"
> ...


Got


----------



## Jo Hess (Nov 22, 2021)

Newmonium said:


> We got our beautiful baby at 9 weeks fully weaned and handfed (incredibly sweet bird). It was bird early July. The breeder thought for sure it was a female.
> Yesterday, it whistled the "cat call" whistle and said "pretty bird". Today it whistled/squawked "if you're happy and you know it".
> 
> The breeder immediately said "it's a boy!"
> ...


I had a female who was quite chatty with a lot of things but no song. The boys pick up song (whistling it anyway) fast.
Judging by your pictures, age and strong orange colour and colour around head, I would be pretty sure in guessing you have a boy


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

🥰🥰


----------



## Jo Hess (Nov 22, 2021)

Jo Hess said:


> I had a female who was quite chatty with a lot of things but no song. The boys pick up song (whistling it anyway) fast.
> Judging by your pictures, age and strong orange colour and colour around head, I would be pretty sure in guessing you have a boy


I will agree with that. I've had tame boys and girls over past 20 years. The boys pick up song (whistling) fast and have a much wider vocabulary. That is their mating call as they do. My boys always get 'Pop goes the weasel". Just my habit to teach.
The girls I've had will learn sounds and words almost as well but never song. Pretty, pretty, cat call and wolf whistle, kisses easy to them amongst other things. Click when they think my lights should go on and off in the dark as I walk around living area. Scratching sound of toast being spread and some of the strangest things.
My current 1 yr old boy however, just picks up so much more and so fast. He is far and away the best mimicker of sounds, his song and other stuff. He even has a thing of doing a conversation to me or 11 yr old Mollie girl that doesn't have words. Can't decipher and changes each time he does it. Goes up at end like question...hey, or down at end of dribble as a statement. He is very unique as they all have been, but just a bit more widely vocal. Love it!


----------



## Pamela79 (Aug 30, 2021)

Newmonium said:


> We got our beautiful baby at 9 weeks fully weaned and handfed (incredibly sweet bird). It was bird early July. The breeder thought for sure it was a female.
> Yesterday, it whistled the "cat call" whistle and said "pretty bird". Today it whistled/squawked "if you're happy and you know it".
> 
> The breeder immediately said "it's a boy!"
> ...


Must say she soo cute 😍


----------



## Jo Hess (Nov 22, 2021)

Pamela79 said:


> Must say she soo cute 😍


Very cute. Looks like a boy by bright orange coloring around ear. Pearled boys will lose most, if not all, of their pearling on molt, but girls will keep forever. A good indication of boys versus girls. I had a perfectly pearled girl as my first tiel.


----------



## Jo Hess (Nov 22, 2021)

noobsnoot.id said:


> wow... how do you teach him to talk so fast? I'd love to know as well


Oh....I love the talk. My current boy, Diesel, is faster than all my past 3 male tiels over 20 years to pick up sooo much of what he hears and mimics so fast. He is 1 yr old and so fast to pick up anything even now. They are the boys you want. Sings "pop goes the weasel" like last boy did. He is a pretty, pretty, pretty boy etc, even prettier by 5. Pretty Molly to my untame female (seems to know). "What you doing boy or Molly (if going to her). Kisses of course, and has a habit when I'm talking to someone, to join in the 'conversation' in his strange gobbledy **** which has no intelligible words and is always different, but mimics conversation. He copies my phone digit noise and carries on like a storm. Just a very smart conversationalist. A few adds on TV each time he hears them. When I am about to flick, or should flick, a light switch, copies and knows before I go into dark area, clicks before I get there. Copies the sound of scraping spread onto toast. The list is endless. He is just sooo smart with conversation 🥰 Just my smartest and best conversationalist yet.


----------



## Newmonium (Nov 17, 2021)

update on Pikachu! Look how beautiful he/she (still unsure) is getting! Look how much darker his wings are getting! Thoughts on sex or mutation at this point?


----------



## Newmonium (Nov 17, 2021)

November vs now


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

He/she is very beautiful!!! 🥰 I'm going to say he/she is a male since some of the pearls are leaving, and only males lose their pearl markings. He doesn't look so much like a cinnamon now, but I can't see how that would change so I'm still thinking his mutation is cinnamon pearl pied. I'll double check with one of my breeder friends who knows very much about mutations and see what she says.


----------



## cookiesmom (11 mo ago)

I think boy. i have a female pearl and she has much lighter cheeks. He's BEAUTIFUL <3


----------



## Newmonium (Nov 17, 2021)

Hey all, just an update...really just a picture...if anyone has any other input, I'd love it...


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Pikachu is most definitely a male. No female loses their pearls like that! He is absolutely gorgeous! 🥰


----------

